# 2008 Gulf Coast Grand Slam Inshore



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Entry Fee $150

Captains Meeting and Registration August 7th at 6 p.m. RFRA Building on Pine St. 

Prizes Inshore Slam
1st $2500
2nd $1250
3rd $750

Redfish
$300
Trout
$300
Flounder
$300

Lady Angler
$250 Value

Junior Angler 
Inshore Slam
1st $750 + Trophy
2nd $500 + Trophy
3rd $250 + Trophy

Redfish
$100 + Trophy
Trout
$100 + Trophy
Flounder
$100 + Trophy

Payouts based 40 boats

Optional Cash Awards 50/30/20 Split
Slam
$100
$500
Redfish 
$50
$25
Trout
$50
$25
Flounder
$50
$25

Scales for Inshore Boats
11 A.M. to 6 P.M. Saturday
11 A.M. to 5 P.m. Sunday
(You must be in line by the time the scales close)

Check-Out and Boat Check each Morning
5:30 A.M. Palafox Pier

Two Day Slam Tournament
You are allowed to weigh a redfish, trout, and flounder each day.
The two days will be combined to determine the winner.
Slam must not be caught day each to win, but must be completed over the two days of fishing.

Please feel free to call me (850) 255-7288 or email me [email protected] with any questions you may have concerning the event...


----------



## Travis Gill (Oct 6, 2007)

what is the age for Junior angler?


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry Travis, your too old this time... 12


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

Man, I SURE would like to fish this Tournament. Looks like a lot of fun!!!!!:banghead


----------



## Chris Phillips (Oct 1, 2007)

Well sign up Brad, I'll even give you a redfish spot... :letsdrink


----------



## Brad King (Sep 30, 2007)

> *Chris Phillips (8/5/2008)*Well sign up Brad, I'll even give you a redfish spot... :letsdrink


My partner has to work all weekend:banghead Just tried to talk him into it. But I'll take the redfish spot!!!!!I need all the help I can get. The redfish has been very mean to me since I left Texas. Matter of fact ever since I goose egged in the Oh Boy Oberta.


----------

